
Ask HN: What is the right path to learn JavaScript - vishalzone2002
Trying to learn javascript and feel overwhelmed with the huge number of JS and framework. 
Whats a good path to learn javascript? Resources would also be helpful
======
polmolea
Don't focus on theory, focus on what you want to build. Find a project that
you really want to build and learn whatever is needed to get it built. Try to
pick something non-trivial (a to do list is ok, but it will only get you so
far).

JavaScript is broad, you can use it on the client and on the server. You will
probably need to learn a front-end framework (just pick one, don't bother too
much on picking the right one) - AngularJS, React are both very good choices.
With this and some HTML/CSS knowledge you can build a pretty cool static app.

Meteor[1] gives you some server-side capabilities. The JAWS[2] framework does
the same but in an AWS environment. I'm also working on a project called Sync
Ninja[3] that will be like those two but un-opinionated (though it's not ready
yet). You can of course use pure Node.js on the server if you want.

[1] [https://github.com/meteor/meteor](https://github.com/meteor/meteor) [2]
[https://github.com/jaws-framework/JAWS](https://github.com/jaws-
framework/JAWS) [3]
[https://github.com/syncninja/syncninja](https://github.com/syncninja/syncninja)

------
arisAlexis
udemy has some nice courses

